# Journée des Gentooistes...

## sergio

J'ai du m'absenter quelques jours... Il semble que le majorité des votes soit pour Paris ce qui est plutot logique...

cf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54928

Il nous faut maintenant définir une date et un lieu ou se retrouver. Je sais qu'il y a plusieurs Parisiens  :Laughing:  parmis nous donc si certains connaissent un endroit sympa et facile d'accès il faut le faire savoir maintenant... 

Tous le monde semble pencher pour un samedi plutot   :Question:   Maintenant vous devez tous réflechir à une date et me le faire savoir... 

Que le personnes qui veulent aider me contactent sur ma messagerie privée merci...

A+

----------

## DuF

Bon sur le long terme, moi je pense à un week end de septembre, parce que déjà les vacances seront finis pour ceux qui sont en vacances et parce que août pour moi c'est pas possible  :Wink: 

Sinon on a sans doute le temps de faire ça plus rapidement, voir si tout le monde est dispo à cette période de l'année.

----------

## yuk159

perso septembre ou meme novembre ca m'irais (le temp de financer le machin) .

parce que c'est pas vraiment donne le billet noumea > paris > noumea   :Crying or Very sad: 

c'est beau de rever ...

----------

## da[brice]

ouais, moi pareil, si on dcide paris, me faut le temps de financer le trajet, et si on décide un samedi, il me faut le temps de prévenir mon patron que je serai absent

----------

## sieurVLD

 *Quote:*   

> La discussion continue ici : 

 

c'est un jeu de piste ?  :Smile: 

je vote pour septembre

A+

----------

## Arcord

Je vote pour Septembre aussi.

----------

## dioxmat

Comme ca commence a representer beaucoup de threads pour pas grand chose, faudrait ptet organiser un peu la chose :)

je propose donc la creation d'un site, avec soit un truc vite fait pour gerer tout ca, soit un truc tout fait (quelqu'un a propose le systeme d'apero php, faut voir si on peut leur repiquer la chose) ... comme ca on poste une fois pour toutes sur le forums, en sticky, et apres on discute de tout ca ailleurs :)

----------

## sergio

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Comme ca commence a representer beaucoup de threads pour pas grand chose, faudrait ptet organiser un peu la chose 
> 
> je propose donc la creation d'un site, avec soit un truc vite fait pour gerer tout ca, soit un truc tout fait (quelqu'un a propose le systeme d'apero php, faut voir si on peut leur repiquer la chose) ... comme ca on poste une fois pour toutes sur le forums, en sticky, et apres on discute de tout ca ailleurs 

 

Ok comme  c'est moi l'initiateur de ces threads, je m'ocucupe le plus tôt possible... Je placerai un nouveau post sur les trois threads pour préciser l'URL

Restez à l'écoute...

PS : Je n'ai d'herbergeur et pas de ligne haut débit à mon domicile (je suis à la campagne) et comme je quitte mon entreprise à la fin du mois si quelqu'un possède un serveur web à domicile et peut me preter un petit peu d'espace disque je l'en remercie d'avance... sinon je vais voir pour me démerder autrement...

A+

----------

## DuF

j'ai un compte sur des pages perso wanadoo, je ne sais pas si tu peux y avoir accès si tu n'es pas chez wanadoo mais on peut essayer.

Contact par PM ou sur l'irc de gentoofr.org.

----------

## sergio

 *DuF wrote:*   

> j'ai un compte sur des pages perso wanadoo, je ne sais pas si tu peux y avoir accès si tu n'es pas chez wanadoo mais on peut essayer.
> 
> Contact par PM ou sur l'irc de gentoofr.org.

 

Je me demande si il ne serait pas plus simple de déplacer les trois threads vers le forum "off the wall" ou l'on discute un peu de tout et de n'importe quoi (bref ça ne devrait pas dépareiller) et de laisser un post-it dans celui avec les liens adéquats. Je vais demander à notre gentil modérateur si il est d'accord sur le principe et si il peut réaliser le déplacement des threads...

A+

----------

## yuk159

vi ce serai bien ca pi c'est plus "communautaire" comme truc

d'autant que la news letter gentoo parle de nous alors pourquois pas ?  :Wink: 

----------

## sergio

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> vi ce serai bien ca pi c'est plus "communautaire" comme truc
> 
> d'autant que la news letter gentoo parle de nous alors pourquois pas ? 

 

J'avais pas vu que la news letter parlais de nous : c'est sympa. Cela devrais nous encourager à aller au bout. J'ai vu sur la photo que les Gentooistes allemands nous ont déjà devancer...  Cela pourrait peut être intérêsser aussi des Gentooistes non-francophones de passage en france à l'occasion de l'événnement. Ce serai sympa !!

A+

----------

## dioxmat

amha, creer un compte sur tuxfamily ou je ne sais ou avec une petite mailing liste privee et un wiki ou autre est plus bien simple et pratique a gerer que un post sur off the wall...

----------

## sebweb

Si y a besoin mon serveur est a dispo. Y a apache pret a fonctionner et mysql. Un compte et un accés ssh et c'est partie. Au besoin on peut rajouter des prog dessus !

Tout ca sur un accés ADSL classique (1024/512)

Si y a besoin, suffit de me contacter par PM

----------

## da[brice]

 *Quote:*   

> Tout ca sur un accés ADSL classique (1024/512) 

 

tu es où ? non parce que l'adsl classique chez moi c 512/128 hein  :Smile: 

----------

## sebweb

Oui effectivement c'est une erreur de ma part !!

suis en 512/128

Haaaaaa le 1024/512 avec ip fixe, j'en rêve

----------

## arlequin

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> Haaaaaa le 1024/512 avec ip fixe, j'en rêve

 

Pour l'IP fixe, ça s'appelle Free   :Wink: 

----------

## sergio

Ok tout le monde, le jeu de piste continue...

Pour que nous puissions discuter de l'organisation d'une journée entre nous un nouveau forum vient d'être mis en ligne avec l'aide de "sebweb" à l'url suivante http://sebweb.homelinux.org

Ce forum nous permettra de continuer la discussion sans polluer le forum de Gentoo...

Rendez-vous tous là bas....

A+

----------

## sebweb

Si quelqu'un peut me dire comment regler cette foutu heure dans phpbb   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

